# 97 Hard Body



## SimpleJack (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my first post, I would like to start off by saying thanks. I have found lots of usefull information on repairs for my truck, thank you.


I would like a little bit more ground clearance on my 2wd and was wondering if the wheels from a later model or even same year 4x4 would fit?

Also want to change from bench seat to buckets, any suggestions?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

You can run up to 235/75/15 though you may get some rubbing under full compression. 

As for the bucket seats you can get them from a king cab or an 87-95 pathfinder and they will bolt right up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have 235/75/R15's(from a 4wd) on mine with no issues, (but I also have a 2" body lift, it sits as high as a stock 4wd) Gives me that little extra when I am at the lake..


----------



## SimpleJack (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank for the info......


----------

